# Solved: PS3 / Computer using HD TV instead of monitor



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi I wonder if anybody can give me advice.
I am updating my autistic daughter onto a PS3 which will have 350GB.

At the moment she has a very good computer with a flat screen monitor. However we have not invested in updating her old TV which is analague and is not flat screen.

So I am looking to getting a HD TV and want to connect the PS3 and the Computer to the new TV without using the monitor anymore.

I beleive that is possible. However, if it is, what size TV should I get? I think that if she uses the TV for the Computer, it should not be too big screen size as she will be sitting too near, wheras games on PS3 would be nice on a larger TV.

So I thought the TV should not be any bigger that 24" and maybe about 22". It is in her bedroom and if anybody knows anything about Autism, she spends most of her time locked up in that room, as that is where she feels safest.

I was looking at this TV. I do not want to spend too much, but I would like to give my daughter the best I can ( i cannot really afford it, but it is her birthday coming up and she is very special). Would give my right arm for her.

I would be very pleased to hear from anybody that can help me on this, without telling me to spend more money  I would prefer that somebody says Yes you will be OK or no, that is a bad mistake.  :up:


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Other point is that she does have problems with her eyesight, so I do not want to give her problems in that area.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Ooops forgot to put the link in for the TV I was thinking of getting. http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...isions|14419667.htm#pdpFullProductInformation


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

I have got to the point where I think that this isthe solution.

http://go.avforums.com/?id=223X354&...-i-use-hd-tv-monitor-ps3-pc.html#post17475798

Any comments?


----------



## grizzly1234 (Aug 23, 2012)

a viszo lcd tv would work great these tv have pc connections vga and hdmi ports for the computer
and gaming consoles and they from 32" to 80"might even smaller I have a 55" I got at costco for $800 with a 2 year warinty.walmart has good prices,check them out on the web for details on connection type


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Grizzly
Got it finally sorted today. My daughter is well pleased.
Thanks for at least making the effort and posting. Very much appreciated.


----------

